# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  مدل سه بعدی منظومه ی شمسی

## Hamid_VB

مدل سه بعدی منظومه ی شمسی
خودم نوشتم با OPENGL
حال کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mask

خیلی خوبه ولی فایل زیر رو کم داشت من با اجازتون میزارم اینجا.

----------


## negnegy

سلام.
من برای پروژه قرار است شبیه سازی منظومه شمسی مشابه شما انجام بدم ولی با مقداری تغیرات. قیمت هم توافقی.
اگه مایلی یک ایمیل به negnegy@gamil.com بزن.
ممنون

----------

